# List of hard drive diagnostic utilities to test your drive.



## johnb35

I've been meaning to make this list for quite some time.  Some have windows and dos versions and others only have dos versions.  I always recommend to use the dos version so the drive isn't being accessed at the time.   So here it is.  

Western Digital

Windows - http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=3&lang=en

Dos CD - http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=30&lang=en

Seagate, Maxtor and Samsung 

Seatools - http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/

You can select either windows or dos version.  I can't provide direct links to each as they have changed their layout.

Fujitsu/Toshiba

Windows - http://storage.toshiba.com/techdocs/fjdtwin.exe

Dos - http://storage.toshiba.com/techdocs/fjdt_700.zip *Must use a dos bootdisk*


Hitachi


Dos - http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso

All ISO files must be written to cd in order to work correctly.  If you don't have burning software that can burn ISO files you can download and install any one of these free programs. 

IMGburn - http://download.imgburn.com/SetupImgBurn_2.5.7.0.exe
[email protected] burner - http://download.cnet.com/Active-ISO-Burner/3000-2646_4-10602452.html
cdburnerXP - http://cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe

Or if you have Roxio or Nero already installed, either will work just fine.

The ISO files will create a bootable cd to where you can boot to the cd and it will bring up the program.  You can run the short test if you want but I always run the extended test to fully test the drive.   If you run the short test and it finds errors, it will tell you to run the extended test to fix them.  

I'll leave this thread open for discussion and editing when necessary.  If you have trouble downloading, making the bootable cd or using the program feel free to ask.


----------



## S3P3HR

I like to add GSmartControl for a monitoring S.M.A.R.T Values ...

Hard Disk Sentinel : It is the best software for Managing your hard drives . It has many features that are quite handy ...

I recommend to run Hard Disk Sentinel with windows start up or check S.M.A.R.T values every now and then with whatever program you like ... Because S.M.A.R.T can give you a heads up on HDD malfunctions . Keep in mind windows Doesn't alert you until your HDD is really critical and most malfunctions start small and go big . I found that the hard way ...


----------



## tcb-com-frm-12

Are there any that will test a USB external drive (Maxtor)?

Thanks
 Terry


----------



## johnb35

tcb-com-frm-12 said:


> Are there any that will test a USB external drive (Maxtor)?
> 
> Thanks
> Terry



They recommend using seatools for windows unless you have the maxtor manager software installed.


----------



## llevvi

I recommend to everyone to download and use Hiren's Boot CD, it has all of these tools and more...


----------



## Agent Smith

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

http://www.hdtune.com/

http://www.ubcd4win.com/


----------



## voyagerfan99

We should probably add Hiren's to the list John.


----------



## spirit

I'm trying to use the Windows version of WD Lifeguard to check my WD Green 2TB for errors - I might put this drive in a NAS so I need to be sure it's still working OK after 5 years of daily use! I installed Lifeguard on 8.1 and every time I open it it just crashes after I have accepted the EULA. Is Lifeguard not compatible with Windows 8.1? Compatibility settings didn't work either.


----------



## johnb35

It's compatible with 8, just not sure with 8.1 but would assume it is.  Try creating the hirens boot cd and use the dos version of the software.

http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.2.zip

I plan on updating this guide in the near future, wanting to expand it.


----------



## spirit

Thanks John, I will try that. Can I put Hiren's on a bootable USB rather than a CD?


Edit: I put it on a USB and it booted up fine. Which tool do I need to use? I can't see Lifeguard anywhere (unless I'm missing it?)


----------



## johnb35

When you boot to it you should the main menu.  One of the options should be dos programs and press enter.  Next screen you want hard disk tools. Next screen should be more options, then next screen will be western digital diagnostics.  I can give you screenshots when I get home later.


----------



## spirit

johnb35 said:


> When you boot to it you should the main menu.  One of the options should be dos programs and press enter.  Next screen you want hard disk tools. Next screen should be more options, then next screen will be western digital diagnostics.  I can give you screenshots when I get home later.



Cheers John I'll take another look. Really appreciate the help! :good:


----------



## spirit

Thanks John, I found it and it is now running a full media scan (the 'extended scan') on my 2TB Green.


----------



## johnb35

Good to hear.


----------



## jakehill307

I downloaded the Hitachi one and burnt it to disc using IMGburn, I can see the files on the disc but windows does not let me run the application. It just says 'This app cant run on your PC'

I managed to get Hirens onto a disc and that works, I can browse programs. Is the Hitachi one on there?


----------



## Darren

jakehill307 said:


> I downloaded the Hitachi one and burnt it to disc using IMGburn, I can see the files on the disc but windows does not let me run the application. It just says 'This app cant run on your PC'
> 
> I managed to get Hirens onto a disc and that works, I can browse programs. Is the Hitachi one on there?



You don't run the disk in Windows, you boot from it like you would a hard drive or USB drive. You'll need to change your boot options in your BIOS to your CD drive.


----------



## jakehill307

Darren said:


> You don't run the disk in Windows, you boot from it like you would a hard drive or USB drive. You'll need to change your boot options in your BIOS to your CD drive.



Ah right thank you I will give that a try


----------



## slackercruster

Great thread...Thanks!


----------



## Darren

Did it get bumped, moved, or dropped while it was transferring? Physical movement could damage the drive internally if it's spinning a lot at the time.


----------



## johnb35

Either way, the click of death sound means it needs to be replaced.  Is this an external drive?  Unless it's an external drive you don't want to be plugging and unplugging all the time. Seagate drives have a high failure rate.


----------

